# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  The Hair Transplant Industry Is A Mess, And Only Getting Worse

## tbtadmin

The discussion continues with TBTs Undercover Doc. This is a segment you wont want to miss! Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth is internationally syndicated through the GFQ Network

More...

----------


## Scott Alexander, MD

Enjoyed this tremendously.

----------

